# [SOLVED] Something weird happening with loaded modules.

## zayhen

Hey dude,

I have upgraded to gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10 with reiserfs4 patch. Now I am using a pure udev system.

Everything runs smooth, at least everything less apache.

```

korn ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

* Starting eth0

*    Bringing up eth0

*       up

*       No loaded modules provide "up" (up_start)                        [

*       !! ] * Starting eth0

*    Bringing up eth0

*       up

*       No loaded modules provide "up" (up_start)

*       [ !! ] * ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

*         "netmount" was not started.

* ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

*         "apache2" was not started.

```

I have returned to a 2.6 devfs system, but now the error persists. What I am suposed to do?

This is my emerge info configuration:

```

korn ~ # emerge info

Portage 2.0.51-r15 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20050125-r0, 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.9

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.5 [2.3.5 (#1, Mar  1 2005, 02:14:13)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.4.3-r4, 1.5.10-r5

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=64 -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=64 -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow acpi alsa bitmap-fonts cdr cups foomaticdb gif gnome gtk2 jpeg mmx nls nptl nptlonly pam png ppds python svga truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb vhosts x86 xmms"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL

```

Any ideas?Last edited by zayhen on Fri Mar 04, 2005 6:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jkt

what happens if you do `/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start`? `ifconfig -a`?

----------

## zayhen

code for '/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start'

```

korn ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

* Starting eth0

*    Bringing up eth0

*       up

*       No loaded modules provide "up" (up_start)                        [

*       !! ]

```

code for 'ifconfig -a'

```

korn ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:8D:50:9F:1A

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1346904 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1451204 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:918332011 (875.7 Mb)  TX bytes:322513441 (307.5 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xc000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:136366 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:136366 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:67606395 (64.4 Mb)  TX bytes:67606395 (64.4 Mb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:201.8.87.161  P-t-P:200.217.50.124  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:86 (86.0 b)  TX bytes:90 (90.0 b)

ppp1      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          POINTOPOINT NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

Any clues???

----------

## jkt

what version of sys-apps/baselayout are you using? `emerge -q --sync && emerge -uav sys-apps/baselayout`.

----------

## zayhen

My sys-apps/layout is the latest. Any ideas?

```

korn ~ # emerge -pv sys-apps/baselayout

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.9-r1  -bootstrap -build -debug -livecd -static (-uclibc) 158 kB

Total size of downloads: 158 kB

korn ~ # emerge -upv sys-apps/baselayout

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## jkt

 *zayhen wrote:*   

> My sys-apps/layout is the latest. Any ideas?

 

Did you run `etc-update`?

----------

## zayhen

Yes I did.

----------

## jkt

hmm, maybe report it as a bug...

----------

## zayhen

Oh, dont you know what is going on? For what should I looking for?

----------

## jkt

could you try to run `NET_DEBUG=1 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start`?

----------

## zayhen

The output is rather big!

```

declare -f iwconfig_pre_start

declare -f iwconfig_pre_stop

declare -f iwconfig_provides

declare -f iwconfig_report

declare -f iwconfig_scan

declare -f iwconfig_scan_report

declare -f iwconfig_setup_specific

declare -f iwconfig_strip_associated

declare -f iwconfig_test_associated

declare -f iwconfig_user_config

declare -f iwconfig_wait_for_association

declare -f iwgetid

declare -f iwlist

declare -f iwpriv

declare -f list_depend_trace

declare -f macchanger_before

declare -f macchanger_check_depends

declare -f macchanger_check_installed

declare -f macchanger_depend

declare -f macchanger_pre_start

declare -f macchanger_provides

declare -f mark_service_failed

declare -f mark_service_started

declare -f mark_service_stopped

declare -f module_class_wrap

declare -f module_load_minimum

declare -f modules_check_depends

declare -f modules_check_installed

declare -f modules_check_user

declare -f modules_load

declare -f modules_load_auto

declare -f modules_sort

declare -f need

declare -f needsme

declare -f net_service

declare -f net_start

declare -f netmask2cidr

declare -f process_finished

declare -f pump

declare -f pump_after

declare -f pump_check_depends

declare -f pump_check_installed

declare -f pump_depend

declare -f pump_get_vars

declare -f pump_provides

declare -f pump_start

declare -f pump_stop

declare -f query_after

declare -f query_before

declare -f restart

declare -f run

declare -f run_start

declare -f run_stop

declare -f save_options

declare -f schedule_service_startup

declare -f service_failed

declare -f service_started

declare -f setup_defaultlevels

declare -f sort

declare -f splash

declare -f start

declare -f start-single-daemon

declare -f start_service

declare -f status

declare -f stop

declare -f stop-daemons

declare -f stop-single-daemon

declare -f stop_service

declare -f svc_homegrown

declare -f svc_restart

declare -f svc_start

declare -f svc_status

declare -f svc_stop

declare -f trace_depend

declare -f tunctl

declare -f tuntap_after

declare -f tuntap_before

declare -f tuntap_check_depends

declare -f tuntap_check_installed

declare -f tuntap_check_kernel

declare -f tuntap_depend

declare -f tuntap_get_vars

declare -f tuntap_pre_start

declare -f tuntap_provides

declare -f tuntap_stop

declare -f udhcpc

declare -f udhcpc_after

declare -f udhcpc_check_depends

declare -f udhcpc_check_installed

declare -f udhcpc_depend

declare -f udhcpc_get_script

declare -f udhcpc_get_vars

declare -f udhcpc_provides

declare -f udhcpc_start

declare -f udhcpc_stop

declare -f usage

declare -f usesme

declare -f valid_iafter

declare -f valid_iuse

declare -f vconfig

declare -f vebegin

declare -f veend

declare -f veerror

declare -f veinfo

declare -f veinfon

declare -f vewarn

declare -f vlan_after

declare -f vlan_before

declare -f vlan_check_depends

declare -f vlan_check_installed

declare -f vlan_check_kernel

declare -f vlan_depend

declare -f vlan_get_vars

declare -f vlan_get_vlans

declare -f vlan_post_start

declare -f vlan_pre_start

declare -f vlan_pre_stop

declare -f vlan_provides

declare -f wpa_cli

declare -f wpa_supplicant

declare -f wpa_supplicant_after

declare -f wpa_supplicant_associate

declare -f wpa_supplicant_associated

declare -f wpa_supplicant_before

declare -f wpa_supplicant_check_depends

declare -f wpa_supplicant_check_extensions

declare -f wpa_supplicant_check_installed

declare -f wpa_supplicant_depend

declare -f wpa_supplicant_get_ap_mac_address

declare -f wpa_supplicant_get_essid

declare -f wpa_supplicant_kill

declare -f wpa_supplicant_post_stop

declare -f wpa_supplicant_pre_start

declare -f wpa_supplicant_provides

declare -f wrap_rcscript'

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j ))

+ MODULES=("${MODULES[@]}")

+ return 0

+ j=5

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<j ))

++ adsl_provides

++ echo adsl

+ PROVIDES[i]=adsl

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j ))

++ apipa_provides

++ echo apipa

+ PROVIDES[i]=apipa

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j ))

++ essidnet_provides

++ echo essidnet

+ PROVIDES[i]=essidnet

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j ))

++ ifconfig_provides

++ echo interface

+ PROVIDES[i]=interface

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j ))

++ iptunnel_provides

++ echo iptunnel

+ PROVIDES[i]=iptunnel

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j ))

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ true

+ modules_check_user

+ local -a umods

+ local i j k l npref nmods=5

+ eval 'umods=("${modules_eth0[@]}")'

++ umods=("${modules_eth0[@]}")

+ umods=("${umods[@]}" "${modules[@]}")

+ npref=3

+ umods=("${umods[@]}" "ifconfig" "dhcpcd" "iwconfig")

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<3 ))

+ [[ ifconfig == dhcp ]]

+ [[ ifconfig == !* ]]

++ type -t ifconfig_provides

+ [[ function != function ]]

+ ((  i < 3 - npref  ))

+ ifconfig_check_installed false

+ [[ -x /sbin/ifconfig ]]

+ return 0

++ ifconfig_provides

++ echo interface

+ mod=interface

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ -z adsl ]]

+ [[ adsl == interface ]]

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ -z apipa ]]

+ [[ apipa == interface ]]

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ -z essidnet ]]

+ [[ essidnet == interface ]]

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ -z ifconfig ]]

+ [[ interface == interface ]]

+ [[ ifconfig != ifconfig ]]

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ -z iptunnel ]]

+ [[ iptunnel == interface ]]

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<3 ))

+ [[ dhcpcd == dhcp ]]

+ [[ dhcpcd == !* ]]

++ type -t dhcpcd_provides

+ [[ function != function ]]

+ ((  i < 3 - npref  ))

+ dhcpcd_check_installed false

+ [[ -x /sbin/dhcpcd ]]

+ false

+ return 1

+ continue

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<3 ))

+ [[ iwconfig == dhcp ]]

+ [[ iwconfig == !* ]]

++ type -t iwconfig_provides

+ [[ function != function ]]

+ ((  i < 3 - npref  ))

+ iwconfig_check_installed false

+ [[ -x /usr/sbin/iwconfig ]]

+ false

+ return 1

+ continue

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<3 ))

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<nmods-1 ))

+ [[ -z adsl ]]

+ (( j=i+1 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ -z apipa ]]

+ [[ adsl == apipa ]]

+ (( j++ ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ -z essidnet ]]

+ [[ adsl == essidnet ]]

+ (( j++ ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ -z ifconfig ]]

+ [[ adsl == interface ]]

+ (( j++ ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ -z iptunnel ]]

+ [[ adsl == iptunnel ]]

+ (( j++ ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods-1 ))

+ [[ -z apipa ]]

+ (( j=i+1 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ -z essidnet ]]

+ [[ apipa == essidnet ]]

+ (( j++ ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ -z ifconfig ]]

+ [[ apipa == interface ]]

+ (( j++ ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ -z iptunnel ]]

+ [[ apipa == iptunnel ]]

+ (( j++ ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods-1 ))

+ [[ -z essidnet ]]

+ (( j=i+1 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ -z ifconfig ]]

+ [[ essidnet == interface ]]

+ (( j++ ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ -z iptunnel ]]

+ [[ essidnet == iptunnel ]]

+ (( j++ ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods-1 ))

+ [[ -z ifconfig ]]

+ (( j=i+1 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ -z iptunnel ]]

+ [[ interface == iptunnel ]]

+ (( j++ ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods-1 ))

+ MODULES=("${MODULES[@]}")

+ PROVIDES=("${PROVIDES[@]}")

+ return 0

+ [[ -n  bonding_after bonding_before bonding_check_depends bonding_check_installed bonding_depend bonding_pre_start bonding_pre_stop bonding_provides  brctl bridge_after bridge_before bridge_check_depends bridge_check_installed bridge_depend bridge_get_ports bridge_get_vars bridge_pre_start bridge_provides bridge_stop  dhclient dhclient_after dhclient_check_depends dhclient_check_installed dhclient_depend dhclient_get_script dhclient_get_vars dhclient_provides dhclient_start dhclient_stop dhcpcd dhcpcd_after dhcpcd_check_depends dhcpcd_check_installed dhcpcd_depend dhcpcd_get_vars dhcpcd_provides dhcpcd_start dhcpcd_stop  ipppd_after ipppd_before ipppd_check_depends ipppd_check_installed ipppd_depend ipppd_pre_start ipppd_provides ipppd_stop  ip iproute2_add_address iproute2_after iproute2_check_depends iproute2_check_installed iproute2_del_addresses iproute2_depend iproute2_down iproute2_exists iproute2_get_address iproute2_get_aliases_rev iproute2_get_mac_address iproute2_get_old_config iproute2_get_vars iproute2_iface_stop iproute2_is_up iproute2_loopback_create iproute2_module iproute2_post_start iproute2_provides iproute2_set_flag iproute2_tunnel iproute2_up  iwconfig iwconfig_associate iwconfig_associate_mac iwconfig_associate_quality iwconfig_before iwconfig_check_depends iwconfig_check_extensions iwconfig_check_installed iwconfig_configure iwconfig_connect_not_preferred iwconfig_connect_preferred iwconfig_defaults iwconfig_depend iwconfig_force_preferred iwconfig_get_ap_mac_address iwconfig_get_essid iwconfig_get_mode iwconfig_get_type iwconfig_get_wep_key iwconfig_get_wep_status iwconfig_pre_start iwconfig_pre_stop iwconfig_provides iwconfig_report iwconfig_scan iwconfig_scan_report iwconfig_setup_specific iwconfig_strip_associated iwconfig_test_associated iwconfig_user_config iwconfig_wait_for_association iwgetid iwlist iwpriv  macchanger_before macchanger_check_depends macchanger_check_installed macchanger_depend macchanger_pre_start macchanger_provides  pump pump_after pump_check_depends pump_check_installed pump_depend pump_get_vars pump_provides pump_start pump_stop  tunctl tuntap_after tuntap_before tuntap_check_depends tuntap_check_installed tuntap_check_kernel tuntap_depend tuntap_get_vars tuntap_pre_start tuntap_provides tuntap_stop  udhcpc udhcpc_after udhcpc_check_depends udhcpc_check_installed udhcpc_depend udhcpc_get_script udhcpc_get_vars udhcpc_provides udhcpc_start udhcpc_stop  vconfig vlan_after vlan_before vlan_check_depends vlan_check_installed vlan_check_kernel vlan_depend vlan_get_vars vlan_get_vlans vlan_post_start vlan_pre_start vlan_pre_stop vlan_provides  wpa_cli wpa_supplicant wpa_supplicant_after wpa_supplicant_associate wpa_supplicant_associated wpa_supplicant_before wpa_supplicant_check_depends wpa_supplicant_check_extensions wpa_supplicant_check_installed wpa_supplicant_depend wpa_supplicant_get_ap_mac_address wpa_supplicant_get_essid wpa_supplicant_kill wpa_supplicant_post_stop wpa_supplicant_pre_start wpa_supplicant_provides  ]]

+ unset bonding_after bonding_before bonding_check_depends bonding_check_installed bonding_depend bonding_pre_start bonding_pre_stop bonding_provides brctl bridge_after bridge_before bridge_check_depends bridge_check_installed bridge_depend bridge_get_ports bridge_get_vars bridge_pre_start bridge_provides bridge_stop dhclient dhclient_after dhclient_check_depends dhclient_check_installed dhclient_depend dhclient_get_script dhclient_get_vars dhclient_provides dhclient_start dhclient_stop dhcpcd dhcpcd_after dhcpcd_check_depends dhcpcd_check_installed dhcpcd_depend dhcpcd_get_vars dhcpcd_provides dhcpcd_start dhcpcd_stop ipppd_after ipppd_before ipppd_check_depends ipppd_check_installed ipppd_depend ipppd_pre_start ipppd_provides ipppd_stop ip iproute2_add_address iproute2_after iproute2_check_depends iproute2_check_installed iproute2_del_addresses iproute2_depend iproute2_down iproute2_exists iproute2_get_address iproute2_get_aliases_rev iproute2_get_mac_address iproute2_get_old_config iproute2_get_vars iproute2_iface_stop iproute2_is_up iproute2_loopback_create iproute2_module iproute2_post_start iproute2_provides iproute2_set_flag iproute2_tunnel iproute2_up iwconfig iwconfig_associate iwconfig_associate_mac iwconfig_associate_quality iwconfig_before iwconfig_check_depends iwconfig_check_extensions iwconfig_check_installed iwconfig_configure iwconfig_connect_not_preferred iwconfig_connect_preferred iwconfig_defaults iwconfig_depend iwconfig_force_preferred iwconfig_get_ap_mac_address iwconfig_get_essid iwconfig_get_mode iwconfig_get_type iwconfig_get_wep_key iwconfig_get_wep_status iwconfig_pre_start iwconfig_pre_stop iwconfig_provides iwconfig_report iwconfig_scan iwconfig_scan_report iwconfig_setup_specific iwconfig_strip_associated iwconfig_test_associated iwconfig_user_config iwconfig_wait_for_association iwgetid iwlist iwpriv macchanger_before macchanger_check_depends macchanger_check_installed macchanger_depend macchanger_pre_start macchanger_provides pump pump_after pump_check_depends pump_check_installed pump_depend pump_get_vars pump_provides pump_start pump_stop tunctl tuntap_after tuntap_before tuntap_check_depends tuntap_check_installed tuntap_check_kernel tuntap_depend tuntap_get_vars tuntap_pre_start tuntap_provides tuntap_stop udhcpc udhcpc_after udhcpc_check_depends udhcpc_check_installed udhcpc_depend udhcpc_get_script udhcpc_get_vars udhcpc_provides udhcpc_start udhcpc_stop vconfig vlan_after vlan_before vlan_check_depends vlan_check_installed vlan_check_kernel vlan_depend vlan_get_vars vlan_get_vlans vlan_post_start vlan_pre_start vlan_pre_stop vlan_provides wpa_cli wpa_supplicant wpa_supplicant_after wpa_supplicant_associate wpa_supplicant_associated wpa_supplicant_before wpa_supplicant_check_depends wpa_supplicant_check_extensions wpa_supplicant_check_installed wpa_supplicant_depend wpa_supplicant_get_ap_mac_address wpa_supplicant_get_essid wpa_supplicant_kill wpa_supplicant_post_stop wpa_supplicant_pre_start wpa_supplicant_provides

+ modules_sort

+ local -a modnums sort_history modafter modbefore

+ local i j k p changed_something nmods=5

+ modnums=()

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ modnums[i]=0

++ type -t adsl_after

+ [[ function == function ]]

++ adsl_after

++ echo interface

+ modafter[i]=interface

++ type -t adsl_before

+ [[ function == function ]]

++ adsl_before

++ echo dhcp

+ modbefore[i]=dhcp

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ modnums[i]=1

++ type -t apipa_after

+ [[ function == function ]]

++ apipa_after

++ echo dhcp

+ modafter[i]=dhcp

++ type -t apipa_before

+ [[ '' == function ]]

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ modnums[i]=2

++ type -t essidnet_after

+ [[ function == function ]]

++ essidnet_after

++ echo wireless

+ modafter[i]=wireless

++ type -t essidnet_before

+ [[ function == function ]]

++ essidnet_before

++ echo interface

+ modbefore[i]=interface

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ modnums[i]=3

++ type -t ifconfig_after

+ [[ function == function ]]

++ ifconfig_after

++ echo 'macchanger wireless'

+ modafter[i]='macchanger wireless'

++ type -t ifconfig_before

+ [[ '' == function ]]

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ modnums[i]=4

++ type -t iptunnel_after

+ [[ function == function ]]

++ iptunnel_after

++ echo wireless

+ modafter[i]=wireless

++ type -t iptunnel_before

+ [[ function == function ]]

++ iptunnel_before

++ echo interface

+ modbefore[i]=interface

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ sort_history[0]='0 1 2 3 4'

+ (( k=1 ))

+ (( 1 ))

+ changed_something=false

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modafter[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != adsl ]]

+ [[ interface != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != apipa ]]

+ [[ interface != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != essidnet ]]

+ [[ interface != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ interface != interface ]]

+ [[ 0 -lt 3 ]]

+ tmp=0

+ modnums[i]=3

+ modnums[j]=0

+ changed_something=true

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ interface != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modbefore[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != adsl ]]

+ [[ dhcp != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != apipa ]]

+ [[ dhcp != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != essidnet ]]

+ [[ dhcp != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ dhcp != interface ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ dhcp != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modafter[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != adsl ]]

+ [[ dhcp != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != apipa ]]

+ [[ dhcp != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != essidnet ]]

+ [[ dhcp != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ dhcp != interface ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ dhcp != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modafter[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != adsl ]]

+ [[ wireless != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != apipa ]]

+ [[ wireless != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != essidnet ]]

+ [[ wireless != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ wireless != interface ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ wireless != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modbefore[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != adsl ]]

+ [[ interface != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != apipa ]]

+ [[ interface != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != essidnet ]]

+ [[ interface != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ interface != interface ]]

+ [[ 2 -gt 0 ]]

+ tmp=2

+ modnums[i]=0

+ modnums[j]=2

+ changed_something=true

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ interface != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modafter[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ macchanger != adsl ]]

+ [[ macchanger != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ macchanger != apipa ]]

+ [[ macchanger != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ macchanger != essidnet ]]

+ [[ macchanger != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ macchanger != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ macchanger != interface ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ macchanger != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ macchanger != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modafter[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != adsl ]]

+ [[ wireless != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != apipa ]]

+ [[ wireless != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != essidnet ]]

+ [[ wireless != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ wireless != interface ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ wireless != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modafter[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != adsl ]]

+ [[ wireless != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != apipa ]]

+ [[ wireless != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != essidnet ]]

+ [[ wireless != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ wireless != interface ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ wireless != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modbefore[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != adsl ]]

+ [[ interface != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != apipa ]]

+ [[ interface != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != essidnet ]]

+ [[ interface != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ interface != interface ]]

+ [[ 4 -gt 2 ]]

+ tmp=4

+ modnums[i]=2

+ modnums[j]=4

+ changed_something=true

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ interface != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ true

+ sort_history[k]='3 1 0 4 2'

+ [[ 3 1 0 4 2 == 0 1 2 3 4 ]]

+ (( k++  ))

+ (( 1 ))

+ changed_something=false

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modafter[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != adsl ]]

+ [[ interface != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != apipa ]]

+ [[ interface != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != essidnet ]]

+ [[ interface != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ interface != interface ]]

+ [[ 3 -lt 4 ]]

+ tmp=3

+ modnums[i]=4

+ modnums[j]=3

+ changed_something=true

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ interface != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modbefore[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != adsl ]]

+ [[ dhcp != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != apipa ]]

+ [[ dhcp != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != essidnet ]]

+ [[ dhcp != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ dhcp != interface ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ dhcp != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modafter[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != adsl ]]

+ [[ dhcp != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != apipa ]]

+ [[ dhcp != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != essidnet ]]

+ [[ dhcp != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ dhcp != interface ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ dhcp != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modafter[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != adsl ]]

+ [[ wireless != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != apipa ]]

+ [[ wireless != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != essidnet ]]

+ [[ wireless != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ wireless != interface ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ wireless != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modbefore[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != adsl ]]

+ [[ interface != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != apipa ]]

+ [[ interface != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != essidnet ]]

+ [[ interface != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ interface != interface ]]

+ [[ 0 -gt 3 ]]

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ interface != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modafter[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ macchanger != adsl ]]

+ [[ macchanger != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ macchanger != apipa ]]

+ [[ macchanger != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ macchanger != essidnet ]]

+ [[ macchanger != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ macchanger != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ macchanger != interface ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ macchanger != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ macchanger != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modafter[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != adsl ]]

+ [[ wireless != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != apipa ]]

+ [[ wireless != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != essidnet ]]

+ [[ wireless != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ wireless != interface ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ wireless != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modafter[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != adsl ]]

+ [[ wireless != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != apipa ]]

+ [[ wireless != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != essidnet ]]

+ [[ wireless != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ wireless != interface ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ wireless != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modbefore[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != adsl ]]

+ [[ interface != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != apipa ]]

+ [[ interface != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != essidnet ]]

+ [[ interface != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ interface != interface ]]

+ [[ 2 -gt 3 ]]

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ interface != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ true

+ sort_history[k]='4 1 0 3 2'

+ [[ 4 1 0 3 2 == 3 1 0 4 2 ]]

+ (( k++  ))

+ (( 1 ))

+ changed_something=false

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modafter[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != adsl ]]

+ [[ interface != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != apipa ]]

+ [[ interface != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != essidnet ]]

+ [[ interface != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ interface != interface ]]

+ [[ 4 -lt 3 ]]

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ interface != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modbefore[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != adsl ]]

+ [[ dhcp != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != apipa ]]

+ [[ dhcp != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != essidnet ]]

+ [[ dhcp != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ dhcp != interface ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ dhcp != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modafter[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != adsl ]]

+ [[ dhcp != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != apipa ]]

+ [[ dhcp != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != essidnet ]]

+ [[ dhcp != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ dhcp != interface ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ dhcp != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ dhcp != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modafter[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != adsl ]]

+ [[ wireless != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != apipa ]]

+ [[ wireless != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != essidnet ]]

+ [[ wireless != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ wireless != interface ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ wireless != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modbefore[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != adsl ]]

+ [[ interface != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != apipa ]]

+ [[ interface != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != essidnet ]]

+ [[ interface != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ interface != interface ]]

+ [[ 0 -gt 3 ]]

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ interface != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modafter[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ macchanger != adsl ]]

+ [[ macchanger != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ macchanger != apipa ]]

+ [[ macchanger != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ macchanger != essidnet ]]

+ [[ macchanger != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ macchanger != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ macchanger != interface ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ macchanger != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ macchanger != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modafter[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != adsl ]]

+ [[ wireless != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != apipa ]]

+ [[ wireless != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != essidnet ]]

+ [[ wireless != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ wireless != interface ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ wireless != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modafter[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != adsl ]]

+ [[ wireless != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != apipa ]]

+ [[ wireless != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != essidnet ]]

+ [[ wireless != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ wireless != interface ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ wireless != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ wireless != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ for p in '${modbefore[i]}'

+ (( j=0 ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != adsl ]]

+ [[ interface != adsl ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != apipa ]]

+ [[ interface != apipa ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != essidnet ]]

+ [[ interface != essidnet ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != ifconfig ]]

+ [[ interface != interface ]]

+ [[ 2 -gt 3 ]]

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ [[ interface != iptunnel ]]

+ [[ interface != iptunnel ]]

+ continue

+ (( j++  ))

+ (( j<nmods ))

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ false

+ break

+ um=

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ um='4 adsl adsl\n'

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ um='4 adsl adsl\n1 apipa apipa\n'

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ um='4 adsl adsl\n1 apipa apipa\n0 essidnet essidnet\n'

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ um='4 adsl adsl\n1 apipa apipa\n0 essidnet essidnet\n3 ifconfig interface\n'

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ um='4 adsl adsl\n1 apipa apipa\n0 essidnet essidnet\n3 ifconfig interface\n2 iptunnel iptunnel\n'

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ p=($( echo -e "${um}" | sort -n | awk '{print $2,$3}' ))

++ echo -e '4 adsl adsl\n1 apipa apipa\n0 essidnet essidnet\n3 ifconfig interface\n2 iptunnel iptunnel\n'

++ sort -n

++ LC_ALL=C

++ /bin/sort -n

++ awk '{print $2,$3}'

+ MODULES=()

+ PROVIDES=()

+ j=0

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<10 ))

+ MODULES[j]=essidnet

+ PROVIDES[j]=essidnet

+ ((  j++  ))

+ (( i+=2  ))

+ (( i<10 ))

+ MODULES[j]=apipa

+ PROVIDES[j]=apipa

+ ((  j++  ))

+ (( i+=2  ))

+ (( i<10 ))

+ MODULES[j]=iptunnel

+ PROVIDES[j]=iptunnel

+ ((  j++  ))

+ (( i+=2  ))

+ (( i<10 ))

+ MODULES[j]=ifconfig

+ PROVIDES[j]=interface

+ ((  j++  ))

+ (( i+=2  ))

+ (( i<10 ))

+ MODULES[j]=adsl

+ PROVIDES[j]=adsl

+ ((  j++  ))

+ (( i+=2  ))

+ (( i<10 ))

+ j=5

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<j ))

+ module_class_wrap essidnet essidnet

+ local module=essidnet provides=essidnet x

++ type -t essidnet_provides

+ [[ function == function ]]

+ return

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j ))

+ module_class_wrap apipa apipa

+ local module=apipa provides=apipa x

++ type -t apipa_provides

+ [[ function == function ]]

+ return

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j ))

+ module_class_wrap iptunnel iptunnel

+ local module=iptunnel provides=iptunnel x

++ type -t iptunnel_provides

+ [[ function == function ]]

+ return

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j ))

+ module_class_wrap ifconfig interface

+ local module=ifconfig provides=interface x

++ type -t interface_provides

+ [[ '' == function ]]

++ typeset -f

++ grep -o '^ifconfig_[^ ]*'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_add_address() { ifconfig_add_address "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_after() { ifconfig_after "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_check_depends() { ifconfig_check_depends "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_check_installed() { ifconfig_check_installed "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_del_addresses() { ifconfig_del_addresses "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_depend() { ifconfig_depend "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_down() { ifconfig_down "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_exists() { ifconfig_exists "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_get_address() { ifconfig_get_address "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_get_aliases_rev() { ifconfig_get_aliases_rev "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_get_mac_address() { ifconfig_get_mac_address "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_get_old_config() { ifconfig_get_old_config "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_get_vars() { ifconfig_get_vars "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_iface_stop() { ifconfig_iface_stop "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_is_up() { ifconfig_is_up "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_loopback_create() { ifconfig_loopback_create "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_module() { ifconfig_module "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_post_start() { ifconfig_post_start "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_provides() { ifconfig_provides "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_set_flag() { ifconfig_set_flag "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_tunnel() { ifconfig_tunnel "$@"; }'

+ for x in '$( typeset -f | grep -o ^${module}_'\''[^ ]*'\'' )'

+ eval 'interface_up() { ifconfig_up "$@"; }'

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j ))

+ module_class_wrap adsl adsl

+ local module=adsl provides=adsl x

++ type -t adsl_provides

+ [[ function == function ]]

+ return

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j ))

+ modules_check_installed

+ local i j missingdeps nmods=5

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

++ type -t essidnet_instlled

+ [[ function != function ]]

++ essidnet_instlled

++ echo wireless

+ for j in '$( ${MODULES[i]}_instlled )'

+ missingdeps=true

++ type -t wireless_check_installed

+ [[ '' == function ]]

+ true

+ unset 'MODULES[i]'

+ unset 'PROVIDES[i]'

+ break

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

++ type -t apipa_instlled

+ [[ '' != function ]]

+ continue

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

++ type -t iptunnel_instlled

+ [[ '' != function ]]

+ continue

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

++ type -t ifconfig_instlled

+ [[ '' != function ]]

+ continue

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

++ type -t adsl_instlled

+ [[ '' != function ]]

+ continue

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ MODULES=("${MODULES[@]}")

+ PROVIDES=("${PROVIDES[@]}")

+ [[ eth0 != lo ]]

+ veinfo 'modules: apipa' iptunnel ifconfig adsl

+ [[ no != yes ]]

+ eindent

+ local i=

+ ((  i > 0  ))

+ ((  i = RC_DEFAULT_INDENT  ))

+ esetdent 9

+ local i=9

+ ((  i < 0  ))

++ printf %9s ''

+ RC_INDENTATION='         '

+ [[ eth0 != lo ]]

+ [[ true == true ]]

+ p=true

+ modules_check_depends true

+ local showprovides=true nmods=4 i j needmod

+ local missingdeps p interface=false

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

++ type -t apipa_need

+ [[ '' == function ]]

+ apipa_check_depends

+ local f

+ for f in interface_exists interface_up

++ type -t interface_exists

+ [[ function == function ]]

+ continue

+ for f in interface_exists interface_up

++ type -t interface_up

+ [[ function == function ]]

+ continue

+ return 0

+ [[ apipa == interface ]]

+ true

+ [[ apipa != apipa ]]

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

++ type -t iptunnel_need

+ [[ '' == function ]]

+ iptunnel_check_depends

+ local f

+ for f in interface_exists interface_variable interface_tunnel

++ type -t interface_exists

+ [[ function == function ]]

+ continue

+ for f in interface_exists interface_variable interface_tunnel

++ type -t interface_variable

+ [[ function == function ]]

+ continue

+ for f in interface_exists interface_variable interface_tunnel

++ type -t interface_tunnel

+ [[ function == function ]]

+ continue

+ return 0

+ [[ iptunnel == interface ]]

+ true

+ [[ iptunnel != iptunnel ]]

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

++ type -t ifconfig_need

+ [[ '' == function ]]

+ ifconfig_check_depends

+ local f

+ for f in interface_variable

++ type -t interface_variable

+ [[ function == function ]]

+ continue

+ return 0

+ [[ interface == interface ]]

+ interface=true

+ true

+ [[ interface != ifconfig ]]

+ veinfo 'ifconfig provides interface'

+ [[ no != yes ]]

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

++ type -t adsl_need

+ [[ '' == function ]]

+ adsl_check_depends

+ local f

+ for f in interface_variable

++ type -t interface_variable

+ [[ function == function ]]

+ continue

+ return 0

+ [[ adsl == interface ]]

+ true

+ [[ adsl != adsl ]]

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<nmods ))

+ true

+ return 0

+ return 0

+ [[ start == \s\t\o\p ]]

+ run_start eth0

+ local iface=eth0 ifvar x

+ [[ eth0 == lo ]]

+ interface_exists eth0

+ ifconfig_exists eth0

++ ifconfig -a

++ LC_ALL=C

++ /sbin/ifconfig -a

++ grep -o '^eth0'

+ local e=eth0 report=false

+ [[ -n eth0 ]]

+ return 0

++ interface_variable eth0

++ echo eth0

+ ifvar=eth0

+ local IFACE=eth0 IFVAR=eth0

++ type -t preup

+ [[ '' == function ]]

+ iface=eth0

+ local IFACE=eth0 IFVAR=eth0 config

+ eval 'config=("${config_eth0[@]}")'

++ config=("${config_eth0[@]}")

+ [[ '' == \n\o\o\p ]]

+ [[ '' == \n\o\o\p ]]

+ interface_del_addresses eth0

+ ifconfig_del_addresses eth0

+ local iface=eth0 i

+ [[ eth0 == *:* ]]

+ ifconfig eth0

+ LC_ALL=C

+ /sbin/ifconfig eth0

+ grep -q -m1 -o 'inet addr:[^ ]*'

++ ifconfig eth0

++ LC_ALL=C

++ /sbin/ifconfig eth0

++ awk '$1=="inet6" && $4!="Scope:Link" {print $3}'

+ for i in '"$(ifconfig ${iface} | awk '\''$1=="inet6" && $4!="Scope:Link" {print $3}'\'')"'

+ /sbin/ifconfig inet6 del

+ return 0

+ iface_start eth0

+ local iface=eth0 mod config_counter=-1 x warn=false config_worked=false

+ local 'RC_INDENTATION=   '

+ local -a config config_fallback conf

++ interface_variable eth0

++ echo eth0

+ local ifvar=eth0

+ for mod in '${MODULES[@]}'

++ type -t apipa_pre_start

+ [[ '' == function ]]

+ for mod in '${MODULES[@]}'

++ type -t iptunnel_pre_start

+ [[ function == function ]]

+ iptunnel_pre_start eth0

++ interface_type eth0

++ echo eth

+ local iface=eth0 opts itype=eth

++ interface_variable eth0

++ echo eth0

+ local ifvar=eth0

+ eval 'opts="${iptunnel_eth0}"'

++ opts=

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ return 0

+ for mod in '${MODULES[@]}'

++ type -t ifconfig_pre_start

+ [[ '' == function ]]

+ for mod in '${MODULES[@]}'

++ type -t adsl_pre_start

+ [[ '' == function ]]

+ eval 'config=("${config_eth0[@]}")'

++ config=("${config_eth0[@]}")

+ eval 'config_fallback=("${fallback_eth0[@]}")'

++ config_fallback=("${fallback_eth0[@]}")

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ interface_get_old_config eth0

+ ifconfig_get_old_config eth0

++ interface_variable eth0

++ echo eth0

+ local iface=eth0 ifvar=eth0 i inet6

+ eval 'config=("${ifconfig_eth0[@]}")'

++ config=("${ifconfig_eth0[@]}")

+ eval 'config_fallback=("${ifconfig_fallback_eth0[@]}")'

++ config_fallback=("${ifconfig_fallback_eth0[@]}")

+ eval 'inet6=("${inet6_eth0[@]}")'

++ inet6=("${inet6_eth0[@]}")

+ eval local 'i="${iface_eth0}"'

++ local i=up

+ [[ -n up ]]

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ local -a aliases broadcasts netmasks

+ config=("${i}")

+ eval 'aliases=(${alias_eth0})'

++ aliases=(${alias_eth0})

+ eval 'broadcasts=(${broadcast_eth0})'

++ broadcasts=(${broadcast_eth0})

+ eval 'netmasks=(${netmask_eth0})'

++ netmasks=(${netmask_eth0})

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<0 ))

+ [[ 0 == 1 ]]

+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ return 0

+ [[ up == \n\o\o\p ]]

+ [[ -z up ]]

+ einfo 'Bringing up eth0'

+ einfon 'Bringing up eth0\n'

+ [[ no == yes ]]

+ [[ yes != yes ]]

+ echo -ne ' *    Bringing up eth0\n'

 *    Bringing up eth0

+ LAST_E_CMD=einfon

+ return 0

+ LAST_E_CMD=einfo

+ return 0

+ eindent

+ local i=

+ ((  i > 0  ))

+ ((  i = RC_DEFAULT_INDENT  ))

+ esetdent 6

+ local i=6

+ ((  i < 0  ))

++ printf %6s ''

+ RC_INDENTATION='      '

+ (( config_counter=0 ))

+ (( config_counter<1 ))

+ [[ up == \n\u\l\l ]]

+ [[ up == \n\o\o\p ]]

+ false

+ conf=(${config[config_counter]})

+ einfo up

+ einfon 'up\n'

+ [[ no == yes ]]

+ [[ yes != yes ]]

+ echo -ne ' *       up\n'

 *       up

+ LAST_E_CMD=einfon

+ return 0

+ LAST_E_CMD=einfo

+ return 0

++ type -t up_start

+ [[ '' == function ]]

+ [[ u == [[:digit:]] ]]

+ [[ up == *:* ]]

+ eerror 'No loaded modules provide "up" (up_start)'

+ [[ no == yes ]]

+ [[ yes != yes ]]

+ echo -e ' *       No loaded modules provide "up" (up_start)'

 *       No loaded modules provide "up" (up_start)

+ esyslog daemon.err rc-scripts 'No loaded modules provide "up" (up_start)'

+ local pri=

+ local tag=

+ '[' -x /usr/bin/logger ']'

+ pri=daemon.err

+ tag=rc-scripts

+ shift 2

+ [[ -z No loaded modules provide "up" (up_start) ]]

+ /usr/bin/logger -p daemon.err -t rc-scripts -- 'No loaded modules provide "up" (up_start)'

+ return 0

+ LAST_E_CMD=eerror

+ return 0

+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ (( config_counter++  ))

+ (( config_counter<1 ))

+ eoutdent

+ local i=

+ ((  i > 0  ))

+ ((  i = RC_DEFAULT_INDENT  ))

+ esetdent 3

+ local i=3

+ ((  i < 0  ))

++ printf %3s ''

+ RC_INDENTATION='   '

+ false

+ return 1

+ interface_down eth0

+ ifconfig_down eth0

+ ifconfig eth0 down

+ LC_ALL=C

+ /sbin/ifconfig eth0 down

+ eend 1

+ local retval=1

+ shift

+ _eend 1 eerror ''

+ local retval=1 efunc=eerror msg

+ shift 2

+ [[ 1 == 0 ]]

+ [[ -c /dev/null ]]

+ rc_splash stop

+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ msg='[ !! ]'

+ [[ yes == yes ]]                                                                                                    [ !! ]' echo -e '                                                                                                           [ !! ]+ return 1

+ LAST_E_CMD=eend

+ return 1

+ return 1

+ false

+ return 1

+ return 1

+ retval=1

+ [[ 1 -ne 0 ]]

+ is_runlevel_start

+ '[' -d /var/lib/init.d/softscripts.old ']'

+ return 1

+ [[ 1 -ne 0 ]]

+ [[ default != boot ]]

+ mark_service_stopped net.eth0

+ '[' -z net.eth0 ']'

+ rm -f /var/lib/init.d/started/net.eth0

+ return 0

+ return 1

```

----------

## jkt

 :Shocked: , either you have configuration problem (-> post /etc/conf.d/net), or there is some bug in the baselayout.

----------

## zayhen

For instance this is my /etc/conf.d/net

```

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="up"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

```

And this is my /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0:

```

# /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/ppp/files/2.4.3/confd.ppp0,v 1.1 2004/11/27 10:48:15 mrness Exp $

# Config file for /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

```

Could this be some problem with one of this config files. Can you help figuring what is this?

----------

## jkt

 *zayhen wrote:*   

> For instance this is my /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> 
> iface_eth0="up"
> ...

 

WTF is that? Why "up"? I'm using x86 stable baselayout so I've probably missed some bleeding-edge changes, but WHY are you using "up" instead of normal old way???

----------

## zayhen

As I am using rp-pppoe, I have done as the manual says on

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap8

Any ideas? It has always worked, until now.

----------

## zayhen

Hey I managed to solve the problem!!!

It was the iface_eth0="up". I just altered it to iface_eth0="192.168.0.2" and it began to work.

Somebody should notify rp-pppoe users about this.

----------

## jkt

 *zayhen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Somebody should notify rp-pppoe users about this.

 

ok, I've asked on the gentoo-doc mailing list.

----------

## jkt

Reply from Chris Gianelloni:

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Hi there,
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2154111.html#2154111 - user had had 
> 
> some problems with iface_eth0="up" in /etc/conf.d/net and newer 
> ...

 

----------

## horza

 *Quote:*   

> It was the iface_eth0="up". I just altered it to iface_eth0="192.168.0.2" and it began to work. 

 

Not just for rppoe users either, I just have a normal LAN connection. The update totally screwed up my machine days before an important deadline. Your comment just saved me. Please please get this fixed. If a newbie loses eth0 they lose access to the wonderful forums.gentoo.org (unless they are smart enough to have a LiveCD to hand).

Phillip.

----------

## jkt

 *horza wrote:*   

> Please please get this fixed. If a newbie loses eth0 they lose access to the wonderful forums.gentoo.org (unless they are smart enough to have a LiveCD to hand).

 

Please read the Gentoo Handbook and follow it. Obviously you have to do `etc-update` after upgrade of baselayout. Emerge output told it to you.

----------

## pht3k

thanks,

this thread helped me out.  i had the same problem after updating my box, and yes i did etc-update.

pht3k

----------

